# RB26 in infiniti i30?



## s3478h9 (Apr 27, 2011)

I know that the i30 came in a manual model but did this model have awd? Would it be possible to put a rb26 in it? What is the difference between the i30 and the cefiro?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Both the I30 and Cefiro are FWD vehicles...the engines are set up for FWD only. 

Using an AWD engine would require a lot of work and money.


----------

